# Dunarco, Dunmark bow and accessories.



## Berny (Oct 25, 2011)

In the UK, £10-20, in the US maybe more $ ....
.... good solid, indestructible bows .... but mass produced in huge numbers & sold worldwide!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, there’s nothing of value there. It’s not collectable, and this type of equipment isn’t even used by beginners these days. You would have to be very lucky to come across anyone with any interest.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

That company has been out of business since the early 80's. At one time they owned the rights to Astro Bows Inc. that they had purchased from Outers Lab's in Onalaska, WI. & they ask if we (JVA) would be interested in marketing it for them in the US. We went to Ontario to check them out & found that there had not been any up dates to the bows since the late 70's. We told them were not interested in marketing them but bought the rights & tooling & in about 83 we started to MFG. the Astro Bow again here in the US.
Sorry those old glass bows were a dime a Dz. back in the day & no real value.


----------

